# filmon problems



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

hi again we have had a few problems with filmon freezing, but only in the last two weeks it has always run perfectly up until then we are on fibre optic so speed not at fault we seem to be fairing a little better with camposat at the mo, anyone else having any probs?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It just varies from time to time for no apparent reason what neither sites like are any adblock programs, I solely use a tablet which I've never added adblocks too and then HDMI to mini HDMI to connect


----------

